# Choose your weapon.



## Dark Horse (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm back again for another kettle stirring. :twisted: i'm here to see what your favorite accessories brands are. why you trust them, and your experiences with them. did you drop it in a lake... then pull the lighter out and it still fired up on the first pull? i don't know! you tell me! lighters... humidors... punches... cutters. this thread is free rain for you to speak your mind of your preferred equipment!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Lighter: Ronson. For when you want something that will always light and yet you will never be worried about losing it or leaving it behind since it costs just $3.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I second the Ronson and add CC perfect Cutter. As some one else called it,,,

The Cheapskate Combo


----------



## Dark Horse (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah the Cuban Crafters Perfecto style Cutter! you know they stopped making that style quite recently!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Lighter: Ronson because the darn thing just works. I have 4 brand new ones that have never been opened. The first one I bought is still going. That was over 3 years ago. Enough said on that subject. 

Cutters: Xikar 007 Punch and Cuban Crafters CC-23 Perfect cutter.


----------



## Dark Horse (Jul 23, 2012)

Ill have to look into this Ronson... i currently have a Lotus torch that i have had for two years and hasn't given me any trouble what so ever


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I second the Ronson and add CC perfect Cutter. As some one else called it,,,
> 
> The Cheapskate Combo


You have my permission to use my tag line any time you want. :tease:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Palio cutter and DuPont Lighter.. Love them, both!


----------



## DeadMoney (Jul 22, 2012)

I've currently using a Black Ops Echo Lighter and a Xikar cutter that i've managed to hold onto for over 5 yrs. 

I must say that I am now intrigued by the Ronson lighter. I can always use another lighter (or three) for that price :tu


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Xikar Xi2 got in a gift ba at cigar event works good. 
Xikar Axia great dual torch. 
Ronson backup lighter. This is what I let people borrow at events and stuff if I never get it back its no big deal.


----------



## Dark Horse (Jul 23, 2012)

Xikar is good stuff! as well as DuPont!


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Same thoughts here, grab 2 ronson lighters (because they're so damn cheap and just work) And I usually use a xikar cutter at home, and a punch when Im on the road.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Xikar Ultra Lighter/Cutter combo (on the left in the photo below). It snaps together magnetically and then goes into its pouch, for a very small package in my pocket, and does everything I need. My go-to for 2 yrs now.

The lighter on the right, a Xikar Exodus, a candle-flame lighter, gets called upon whenever it's not breezy.

I also have and can recommend: Blazer Little Buddy torch, Ronson Jetlite, Xikar punches, Palio cutter, Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter, draw tool from Puffer "wineador" (Forrest).


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Palio cutter and DuPont Lighter.. Love them, both!


Me too.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Palio cutter and DuPont Lighter.. Love them, both!


Quality Sir!!!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I.M. Corona Double Corona is my lighter of choice. Love it. Just ordered a Dupont MaxiJet so now I'll have a quality Jet lighter as well. I do have a couple of Ronsons laying around. Don't hold enough fuel for me.
My cutter is most often the Xikar Scissors or the V Cutter. I do have an Xi1 and Xi3, but don't use them much.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm a cheapskate. 

Zippo with a butane torch insert is what I use almost all the time. I do have two Ronsons I take with me when other non-smokers who might enjoy smoking will be there, so there are lighters to pass around and if one goes missing, no big deal. They're build like tanks and hold a lot of butane.

For my cutter, I use a Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter whenever I'm out and about. For under $10 shipped, and with a lifetime warranty, you just can't beat it. I do love my Palio carbon fiber as well, I use that at home often.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

The only accessory I've gotten to really love is my Palio carbon fiber guillotine cutter. I love the fit and finish of it and the blades are the sharpest I've seen on any cutter. I have a number of other less expensive cutters, but the Palio is the only one that feels solid to me. 

I also have a Xikar 009 punch which punches great, but almost never ejects the cap properly so that one gets a thumbs down. As for lighters I have a few. My favorite is a Vertigo double jet as it works reliably and has a darned good punch built in.


----------



## Liga617 (Jul 11, 2012)

For the moment I'm using a Alec Bradley burner, lights up every time. For a cutter I'm using a Drew Estate cutter that I got at one of their events, cuts perfect every time and it was free. For cutters I also have a Xikar multipurpose cigar scissors good cutter.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Lotus 48 lighter and Prometheus H series cutter... Love em both..

The lighter has been acting up a little.. Gonna send it in for a little TLC...


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

my go to cutter is the xikar xi2. if i'm smoking and want a punch i'll use my nub punch but it has to be a bigger ring gauge since the punch is 14mm. my go to lighter is the bugatti b1 and have a zippo with the torch insert for backup or if i'm going out.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I tend towards Xikar products myself. Have a Palio and just didn't like how it felt in my hand although it cuts fine. Tried a Ronson Jet Lite but you have to be Arnold Thumbenegger to use the damm thing...


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

I use a xikar executive double flame lighter. I like the ignition switch on the side and nothing gets in the way of the flame. Turn this bad boy upside down and i think it could fly.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Usually I don't like carrying a torch, cutter, and cigar so I just carry out my cheap torch which was included in one of the online purchases. It has a punch on the bottom so it works out great most of the time.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Xikar cutter, Xikar lighter, Xikar punch.
I do have a Zippo I use only for Liga Privada cigars.
My Ronson recently died...RIP.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm a cheapskate.
> 
> Zippo with a butane torch insert is what I use almost all the time. I do have two Ronsons I take with me when other non-smokers who might enjoy smoking will be there, so there are lighters to pass around and if one goes missing, no big deal. They're build like tanks and hold a lot of butane.
> .


Hey Ninja is the Zippo butane insert something you did yourself or what ? Interested because my stepdaughter gifted me a nice Zippo, but soon thereafter I quit cigarettes. I moved to cigars so now I won't use it, I like butane.

EDIT = ahha ! .. I see them here in google. ! Never knew these existed , Thanks !
EDIT - $11 ebay free shipping, done.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Cutter: Palio as I have never had an issue with them and the lifetime warranty is great. 

Lighter: I have the worst luck with lighters so I have 4 Ronsons and a Xikar. Only one works at any given time and it changes daily. Maybe I smoke too much and they are over used? Maybe I don't smoke enough and they are underused? Who knows.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Lighter is either a Xikar double flame or Bugatti B-1 single flame

Cutter is a CI Colibri grip or Lamborgini torono


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

My Applegate Gerber FAST knife and a soft flame butane zippo insert. Keep the blade sharp enough and you get a better cut than many other cutters!


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> Cutter: Palio as I have never had an issue with them and the lifetime warranty is great.
> 
> Lighter: I have the worst luck with lighters so I have 4 Ronsons and a Xikar. Only one works at any given time and it changes daily. Maybe I smoke too much and they are over used? Maybe I don't smoke enough and they are underused? Who knows.


Just got up, having a coffee, reading my mail and laughing my ass of on this one...Im sure this has happened to my in the past..


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Wallbright said:


> ... I have the worst luck with lighters so I have 4 Ronsons and a Xikar. Only one works at any given time and it changes daily. ...


That's strange; Ronsons have the reputation of being super-reliable. Do you invert and purge before refilling? Perhaps try a higher grade of butane, like the 5X filtered Vector stuff?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My most used toys... Blazer torch, cheapie punch cutter, Ronson torch, Zippo Pipe lighter, & Zino cutter. All time-tested, tried & true.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Xikar Executive torch is what I use most, picked up another one from the devil site for $6 to keep in my truck. As long as I bleed them every once in a while they never give me any trouble. My Xikar carbon Xi is my favorite cutter and I keep a punch in my truck but I'm probably going to add another Xi for the truck too.


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

My weapons of choice would have to be a Cuban Crafters Perfect cutter (the old rectangular style) and a trusty Ronson. Both work every single time. Plus if I lose one I am only out a few bucks. Love the combo and both have worked flawlessly for the past 2 years!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

My home and away combos...


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I use a jetline lighter. Never had any issues with it for about a year now. Believe it or not I got one ronson and it died after like two months. 
I use a xikar cutter. I have no issues with it and if it stops working or gets dull I can take it to any xikar retailer and they replace it on the spot. Gotta love that!


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been using one of two Ronson lighters. They have worked pretty well so far.

As for cutters, I recently got a Xikar and don't think I'll ever _need_ another cutter. I'm sure I'll end up buying many more over the years though! :lol:


----------

